# Custom Dust Collection Option?



## Silvo (Nov 23, 2009)

Still working out the kinks in this design and wanted to get some opinions on my dust collection setup for this work station. I am not familiar with the heat build up with routers and do not know how big of a deal it is or what I need to do to mitigate damage to the router. 








I haven't purchased a dedicated router yet so the dimension are not exact but you get the general idea. 








I like the idea of using a cylindrical dust box for the router. I figure if I angle the suction it will create a cyclonic effect that will increase air movement inside. I'm hoping that it will collect the dust more efficiently and cool the motor at the same time. I'm currently using 4" PVC and a reducer to 2" for the two top ports. I'm really not worried about the PVC static electricity thing because its been debunked except for all but the largest of dust collection operations. I plan on connecting the workstation dust collection to the TS collection system.









Also I am wanting to install two separate ports at the top of the bench that I can use for detachable dust collection. I am mainly planning on using this for above the bit collection for the router fence, smaller tools like my random orbit sander or my plunge router and perhaps a vacuum attachment to clean the top of the bench and work pieces. 








.

Major Questions
1. Do you seen any flaws or mistakes in this plan/setup?
2. What size dust collection system will I need to power this and the table saw?
3. Have you had any experience with heat build up of routers and how serious of a problem is this?
4. Is PVC the most efficient product for this as far as cost and collection ability?

Thanks for any help


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't answer your major questions, but a minor recommendation would be to install the electrical outlets so they are facing vertically. The way you have it, unless you plan to have a cover for them, dust and debris will get into them. Unless of course your benchtop dust collection works well.  I just know in my shop, that would be a disaster!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

As long as you have sufficient air inlet, you should not starve your router for cooling air.


----------



## Nline (Feb 27, 2015)

First off AWESOME CONCEPT!!!!! Love how you got covers for your tool tills and the dust collection ports! And the biggest thing is man if you like and want it a certain way take consideration but really it's you shop!

My numbers correspond to yours.

1. A. I agree with another responder that putting the plug in on the sides would be best in the long run maybe one on each side.
1.B. Also maybe put some vac connections on the sides (posable one on each side as well)
1.C. Maybe move you tool tills farther back away from the "hand tool side of the bench" (just a personal preference).
1.D. No front vise. (Again personal preference)

2. If you use blast gates (only suck from where your working then as always get the best/biggest your money can afford.

3. Your gonna have to make holes somewhere adjacent from the intake and having the router between them to pull fresh air in. (Check out the free video on fine woodworking with Matt Kenny about his router table) I would start with a couple and work your way up to the perfect amount. 

4. Take it from a plumber. It seals the best out of any dust collection system. But use long sweep elbows and wyes and no tees.

Your welcome.


----------

